# furnace help



## gbaldwin75 (Jan 4, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone had blueprints or detailed instructions for building a small furnace. ive seen pics on backyard foundry and stuff, butt i dont know things like where in the bottom do i put the burner and how much cement on the bottom and do i have to put holes for exhaust, ect.
I have a metal popcorn can and other misc. pieces parts.


----------



## Lou (Jan 4, 2008)

Check http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com and its forums


----------

